# Upgrader imac 2013 (ram+ssd)



## nastytheking (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous

J'aimerai upgrader un parc de 3 imacs (2 de 2013, 1 de la génération précédente avec encore une trappe pour la ram) qui commence à montrer de gros signes de fatigue (photoshop, illustrator, ...).

J'aimerai donc y mettre un SSD et augmenter la ram (du moins des 2 de 2013 à 16go) Le problème est que j'ai pas envie de le faire moi même et de tout casser. 

Savez-vous où et pour combien cet upgrade peut coûter par ordinateur ? Il existe des magasins spécialisés pour cela ou est-ce que je suis obligé de passer par Apple ? 

Merci !


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2016)

nastytheking a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'aimerai upgrader un parc de 3 imacs (2 de 2013, 1 de la génération précédente avec encore une trappe pour la ram) qui commence à montrer de gros signes de fatigue (photoshop, illustrator, ...).
> 
> ...


Apple ne le fera pas, car ils ne font pas de mise à jour de machine sortant des spec originales.
Il faut te diriger vers un revendeur réparateur Apple agréé de préférence.


----------



## nastytheking (17 Février 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Apple ne le fera pas, car ils ne font pas de mise à jour de machine sortant des spec originales.
> Il faut te diriger vers un revendeur réparateur Apple agréé de préférence.



les machines étaient les modèles de base, non customisées (sauf celle de avant 2013)


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2016)

nastytheking a dit:


> les machines étaient les modèles de base, non customisées (sauf celle de avant 2013)


Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'Apple ne te montera pas un SSD dans une machine qui n'a jamais été commercialisée avec.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2016)

Je confirme la réponse #4, Apple remettra à 100 % d'origine n'importe quel matériel, mais n'installera/remplacera jamais un disque dur, sauf en cas de vice caché, ce qui arrive de temps en temps. Une lettre informative est diffusée et les n° de séries sont connus, a l'utilisateur de se manifester auprès d'Apple qui donnera un n° d'exécution de réparation.

Sorti, de là, il te faudra passer obligatoirement par un magasin habilité Apple pour les réparations, mais la facture sera en fonction des travaux demandés et pourra être très différente d'un magasin à un autre, vu que ce sera le magasin visité qui déterminera les tarifs qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec ceux d'Apple.


----------

